# please give advice on my drawlength/stance



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

jk,

Look at your spine. From the zipper to the belly button to the sternum to the head; see the "S" formed?? Start with pushing your bow arm out straight, and trying to straighten the "S". Take another picture and we go from there. IMO your bow arm position and spine "S" makes it hard to say anything more. Think "tall "T"!! Not "slumped "S".

Arne


----------



## jkarchery83 (Oct 27, 2013)

Ok, I'm going to shoot a bit the next couple days and take another picture. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## jkarchery83 (Oct 27, 2013)

Ok, I played around with my stance and this is what I came up with, what do you guys think? This is at 29.5" DL, I've been shooting at this DL for a few years.


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

Much better. In the first pictures you were really tilting your head toward the bow instead of bringing the bow to you.


----------



## jkarchery83 (Oct 27, 2013)

OK, my next question...obviously I'm going to have to move the peep....but what is the proper way to anchor?? Am I not supposed to touch my nose to the string? Would a kisser button help me??

Thanks to everyone that's replied!
Kevin


----------



## jkarchery83 (Oct 27, 2013)

I just want to get everything right before I move my peep again.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

With the extreme string angle you get with the short ATA bows, your nose on the string is problematic at best and you certainly don't want to "go get it" like you were doing in the original pictures. A kisser MIGHT help if you feel the need, BUT when you get to full draw and place that knuckle in the pocket below your ear, and with good posture, you should be able to see through the peep without moving anything. With a peep and a sight, you really don't need a whole bunch of reference points as your alignments are taken care of. I'd suggest just setting your peep height so you can draw with eyes closed, place that knuckle in the "pocket" then open your eyes. If you are looking through the peep, you've got it. Posture first, references last and don't stress over them.

Arne


----------



## jkarchery83 (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice!! I'm going to reposition the peep, do some shooting and see how it goes. I think one of my biggest hurdles is going to be to break my bad posture habit. Are there any pointers I can use to help me keep a good stance? And does 29.5" DL look good for me to keep? Thanks again!


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Up in the "General" discussion area (first thread) do a search for "nuts and bolts" (contributor/coach). He describes a way of standing that has an outside corner of a wall (like in your second set of pictures) where that corner touches your back leg, torso, and string armpit. That keeps you straight and gives you the "feel" you are looking for.

To my eye, your DL looks pretty good, but that may change as you change posture.

Arne


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Moebow said:


> Up in the "General" discussion area (first thread) do a search for "nuts and bolts" (contributor/coach). He describes a way of standing that has an outside corner of a wall (like in your second set of pictures) where that corner touches your back leg, torso, and string armpit. That keeps you straight and gives you the "feel" you are looking for.
> 
> To my eye, your DL looks pretty good, but that may change as you change posture.
> 
> Arne


Examples.

HEAD to TOE photo, please.

Using a pole.


NOTICE that the armpit it also on the pole.


This is the BEFORE photo.



Old habits DIE HARD.
Straining BACKWARDS.
Cheating the pole, cuz the armpit is sliding back PAST the pole.
ENTIRE upper body is leaning backwards...notice the arrow is UPHILL.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Using an outside corner of a wall.

The draw length is clearly too long, 
and just like a draw bridge for a castle..

when the draw length is TOO LONG,
the bow hand has NO CHOICE but to drop WAY WAY below horizontal.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Using an outside corner of a wall.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Soooo,
for YOUR picture...

*1) LEVEL out your two shoulders*

2) have the photographer back up DOUBLE the distance away from you, so we can see ALL of you, HEAD to TOE.

*3) TUCK in your t-shirt into your jeans.*

Soooo,
even with the wall, you are still l*eaning backwards*.

With the loose t-shirt,
I can see by the way your t-shirt is hanging 
that you continue to cheat the wall,
and are leaning backwards.

Your LEFT shoulder/collar bone HIGHER than your right collar bone,
gives this away,
that you STILL have work to do on your posture.

Now,
if you have NO medical issues..

no shoulder separations,
no SLAP tear
no rotator cuff damage
no artificial disc in your neck
no scoliosis
no herniated disc(s) in your neck
no herniated disc(s) in your lower back
no frozen or partially frozen elbow, bow hand wrist

(this is a short list of stuff, my students FORGOT to tell me about, until later)...

then,
LEVEL out your shoulders.



(photo rotated to VERTICAL)




This is why we need the HEAD to toe photo.

These partial photos just make the analysis MUCH harder to do.


----------



## jkarchery83 (Oct 27, 2013)

I've been working on it....I will try and get a better pic tonight.


----------

